
Sicko was not banned in Cuba, unlike leaked cables suggest - kilian
http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/mike-friends-blog/viva-wikileaks
======
kilian
_So here you have WikiLeaks, who have put themselves on the line to find and
release these cables to the press -- and traditional journalists are once
again just too lazy to lift a finger, point and click their mouse to log into
Nexis or search via Google, and look to see if Cuba really did "ban the
film."_

This is really interesting. It goes to underscore the importance of actually
checking the leaked cables since it appears the US government is actually
lying to itself in secret cables.

~~~
epo
Well, it means the cables should be verified like any other source and not
just taken at face value.

But the likelihood that governments may be lying to themselves in secret may
be the most disruptive and shocking truth of all. Though a moment's thought
would lead you to be shocked if it were otherwise.

------
bpd1069
This is a clear example of the communication system highlighted in Assange's
own writings. :<http://cryptome.org/0002/ja-conspiracies.pdf>: from
:[http://zunguzungu.wordpress.com/2010/11/29/julian-assange-
an...](http://zunguzungu.wordpress.com/2010/11/29/julian-assange-and-the-
computer-conspiracy-%E2%80%9Cto-destroy-this-invisible-government%E2%80%9D/):

_if the conspiracy must operate in secrecy, how is it to communicate, plan,
make decisions, discipline itself, and transform itself to meet new
challenges? The answer is: by controlling information flows._

